# Adam's Journey



## Adamr (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all, I thought i may as well post a journal charting my journey so far.

I'm 36
6ft 11
175 lbs (down from 187 lbs)
I'm a sales rep so I'm on the road a lot..
My general diet is:

*Breakfast*

Bowl of Porridge
1 scoop of whey protein with milk/water
Omega 3 fish oil
multi vitamin

*Mid morning snack*
hand full of mixed unsalted nuts & rasins

*Lunch*
Chicken breast wrap, salad, blueberries

*snack*
Mixed nuts, banana, apple, Protein bar

*Pre workout*
1 scoop of whey, creatine monohydrate, 2 tabs of BCAA's

*Post workout*
1 scoop of whey, creatine monohydrate, 2 tabs of BCAA's

*eve meal*
Chicken breast or Salmon steak or Tuna steak or bolognese Sweet potato, steamed broccoli etc.
or chicken/prawn stir fry with pak choi & lots of veg

Evening: Orange, apple


*Training:*
I train usually 4 times per week (Mon, Wed, Fri & Sun) for 1 hr. 4 sets of each, 8-10 reps to failure. I always start with 5min cross trainer or row warmup

*Session 1: Biceps Triceps*
Pull ups
Skull Crushers
Dips
Overhead rope tricep ext
V-Bar push down
EZ bar curls
seated Hammer curls
reverse grip ez-bar curls or preacher curls
Hanging knee raises

*Session 2: Shoulders & Legs*
Pull ups
Seated Shoulder Press
Dumbbell Lat raise & Front Raise
Shrugs
Squats
Leg raises
Calf raises
Hanging knee raises

*Session 3:Chest & Back*
Pull ups
Bench Press
Cable Cross over
Incline press
Flyes-sometimes machine, sometimes lying dumbbell
Dead Lift
Reverse fly
Seated Row
Bent over dumbbell row
Pull ups
Hanging leg raise

Session 4 I start from the beginning again.

Heres some progress pics, the first one was 4-5 years ago, the last one was today. I have been training with purpose for the past year and a bit.

I'm now ready to take it to the next level as I seem to have hit a bit of a platau, any help or advice is welcome.


----------

